# Online supermarket shopping



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I've just completed my first online shop with tesco.com (took an age!!) and have booked a delivery slot for tomorrow.  However, some of the offers say they are valid until 18.5.10 (tomorrow).  Will these offers still be available tomorrow or do they change?   I guess what I want to know is, will my 2 blocks of cheese etc cost me £8 or £4?  If they will no longer be on offer, I will change my order as I would normally only buy one block. Confused?  I am!  
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Jel;ly baby - Ofers are up to and including the date stated so your two blocks of cheese will be a bargain.


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Brownowl.  It's a whole new world this online shopping   - hopefully a cheaper one though  !


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

You generally get a warning when you check out if you have taken advantage of an offer which will have expired before you are due a delivery!!

It IS cheaper, no doubt about it, you don't buy the stuff that you don't necessarily need!! 

Bev xx


----------

